Ask HN: What is a good source of news for Fintech related stuff? - Wigeke
======
bamie9l
I subscribe to Matt Levine's Money Stuff email (A daily take on Wall Street,
finance, companies and stuff.) it's a great round up of recent events and can
be signed up to here: [https://www.bloomberg.com/view/?alcmpid=view&subscribe-
form=...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/?alcmpid=view&subscribe-form=levine)

------
tomblomfield
The 11:FS podcast is pretty good for London fintech. I'm heading over to
record an episode this afternoon!

[http://11fs.co.uk/fintech-insider/](http://11fs.co.uk/fintech-insider/)

------
hintingonwhoiam
FYI -- Shameless self-interested hiring plug. Fintech startup nyc (Forbes
2016) [https://www.dv01.co/](https://www.dv01.co/). Excellent place to learn,
good pay, fantastic city.

------
sonicbulldozer
paymentssource.com finextra.com pymnts.com bankinnovation.net dailyfintech.com

all of them updated daily or multiple times daily and all include great
contributors.

~~~
SpeakMouthWords
Do you not find that websites such as the above put out too much content, to
the extent that new points and insights that you hadn't considered before get
too diluted amongst the amount of time you spend reading said articles?

~~~
sonicbulldozer
I do have issue with these sites, though I wouldn't have classified the issue
as one of 'content overload'. My issue would be that they either: (A) Content
is too vague and only skirts the issue headlined or (B) Content provided is
too loaded with 'sponsor content' that isn't of too much value.

------
nthot
O'Reilly has a weekly Fintech newsletter which is pretty interesting. It isn't
weekly like most of O'Reilly's newsletters, but that can be a good thing as it
doesn't have to stretch to find interesting articles.

[http://www.oreilly.com/fintech/newsletter.html](http://www.oreilly.com/fintech/newsletter.html)

------
0xCMP
I like Matt Levine's newsletter Money Stuff:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/topics/money-
stuff](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/topics/money-stuff)

------
osullivj
I used to read finextra.com, but it's too broad for me now. I get Eddie
George's [1] [2] weekly email, which is very London focused.

[1]
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eddiegeorge/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eddiegeorge/)
[2] [https://www.meetup.com/newfinance/](https://www.meetup.com/newfinance/)

------
mpswardle
[https://thefintechtimes.com/](https://thefintechtimes.com/) Good for London
Fintech stuff

------
bra-ket
[https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-blogs-about-
quantita...](https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-blogs-about-quantitative-
trading)

[https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-quant-blogs](https://www.quora.com/What-
are-some-quant-blogs)

------
malhaar
Planet Money - Not exactly an up-to-date fintech news channel. But, these guys
take current fintech news as topic and make a comprehensive podcast about it.
For instace, when dow reached 20k, they made a podcast about dow. It may not
cover each and every fintech news, but it surely covers the important ones;
that too in detail.

------
ThomPete
Netbanker who got bought by Finnovate used to be the most intelligent place to
find fintech related news and analysis.

It's called [http://finovate.com/blog/](http://finovate.com/blog/) now and is
still pretty good.

------
tbgvi
For payments related news I regularly check pymnts.com and greensheet.com

------
collinglass
We created [https://wealthhackers.net](https://wealthhackers.net) for consumer
side fintech news. We quietly launched it yesterday.

~~~
pythonswag
This is Awesome!

------
earlyriser
Shameless plug:
[http://techtronium.com/posts?tag=Fintech](http://techtronium.com/posts?tag=Fintech)

------
anonymousjunior
Surprised no one has dropped it yet, but I like
[https://fin.plaid.com/](https://fin.plaid.com/)

------
bazzert
[http://www.thefinancialrevolutionist.com/](http://www.thefinancialrevolutionist.com/)

------
lend000
Investopedia sends me a daily digest with financial news, as well as a mix of
introductory and more involved financial topics.

------
knoxg
[https://www.gtnews.com/](https://www.gtnews.com/)

------
pg1337
Dailyfintech.com is quite good

------
cm2012
Debanked.com is decent

------
british_india
[http://www.finalternatives.com/](http://www.finalternatives.com/)

[https://www.entrepreneur.com/](https://www.entrepreneur.com/)

[http://www.zerohedge.com/](http://www.zerohedge.com/)

[https://www.fastcompany.com/](https://www.fastcompany.com/)

[http://www.redherring.com/](http://www.redherring.com/)

~~~
jdhn
Zerohedge? I feel like they cater less to fintech types then they do to
perpetual doom and gloom types.

~~~
deadalus
"I don't like it because it's not liberal like the rest."

~~~
mmastrac
I read Zerohedge from time-to-time. The problem isn't that it isn't liberal -
it's that the comment section is utterly and shamelessly racist and
antisemitic and the articles have been pandering to this lately.

I'm not exaggerating either: the comment sections are without a doubt one of
the most horrible places on the internet that isn't a dark corner.

~~~
ascendantlogic
Yeah, my readership of that site has gone down dramatically as it has passed
the point of "contrarianism" into "outright insanity".

------
digler999
[https://www.wilmott.com/](https://www.wilmott.com/)

